# problème avec aiport express



## ivanlefou (20 Septembre 2006)

bonjour,

j'ai un probl&#232;me avec ma borne airport express et je cherche un peu d'aide.

je souhaite la brancher sur mon ampli pour utiliser air tunes, mais je n'arrive pas &#224; la configurer.

mais le premier probl&#232;me est que je doute que mon MBP d&#233;tecte la borne.
actuellement elle est aliment&#233;e en courant et elle est reli&#233;e &#224; l'ampli avec un c&#226;ble audio.
et la borne clignote orange.

si je lance l'assistant r&#233;glage airport et si je configure une nouvelle borne  ou si je modifie une borne existante, je ne d&#233;tecte aucune borne.

ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est que il y a deux semaines j'ai cr&#233;e un nouveau r&#233;seau et airtunes &#224; fonctionn&#233; (y compris la borne) mais &#224; ce moment l&#224; j'ai perdu la connexion internet via wifi sur la freebox v5 (je pense que c'est normal comme ce n'&#233;tait pas le m&#234;me r&#233;seau)

je me demande si la borne fonctionne? est il possible de la tester?


voila mon probl&#232;me avec le trio: MBP, freebox v5 et borne airport (&#224; 3 m&#232;tres)


----------



## Alycastre (21 Septembre 2006)

Pas complètement tout comprit tes branchements...
Airport Express ne fonctionne pas comme pont ou borne relais et Freebox HD, car pas de WDS avec la box, donc si tu veux seulement utiliser la borne et airtune , il te faut:
- réinitialiser celle-ci
- la brancher avec un câble éthernet au Mac
- lancer " Utilitaire Admin AirPort.app " 
- la bonne config est " se joindre à un réseau sans fil"
- tu débranches la bestiole et la place où tu veux
Et tout roule ...


----------



## ivanlefou (21 Septembre 2006)

Alycastre a dit:


> Pas complètement tout comprit tes branchements...
> Airport Express ne fonctionne pas comme pont ou borne relais et Freebox HD, car pas de WDS avec la box, donc si tu veux seulement utiliser la borne et airtune , il te faut:
> - réinitialiser celle-ci
> - la brancher avec un câble éthernet au Mac
> ...



oui c'est juste pour air tunes sur mon ampli...

 je vais essayer cette manip ce soir,
mais je suis étonné de devoir la brancher en ethernet pour la config!

merci pour ton aide


----------



## Alycastre (21 Septembre 2006)

Et bien, il faut bien la configurer cette borne ???? 
C'est pas le saint esprit qui va s'en charger  
Comment tu crois qu'elle va se connecter et transiter par la freebox ? Sans cl&#233; wep, par exemple ...
Et la seule fa&#231;on, est de commencer par "rentrer" dans cette borne &#224; l'aide du cable.


----------



## ivanlefou (21 Septembre 2006)

ça marche pas en ethernet

ni l'utilitaire admin airport, ni l'assistant réglage airport de détecte la borne

y a t'il une autre technique?

mais dans la doc de la borne il n'y est pas mentionner le réglage par ethernet?


----------



## Alycastre (22 Septembre 2006)

Je peux t'assurer que si tu reset la borne, que tu l'as relit au Mac en Ethernet avec un cable et que tu lances " Utilitaire Admin AirPort.app " tu verras ta borne.
Par contre, il faut des fois être patient ? rescanne ou relance l'applis, chez moi, la borne n'est détectée qu'au bout de 20 bonnes secondes ....


----------



## ivanlefou (24 Septembre 2006)

Alycastre a dit:


> Je peux t'assurer que si tu reset la borne, que tu l'as relit au Mac en Ethernet avec un cable et que tu lances " Utilitaire Admin AirPort.app " tu verras ta borne.
> Par contre, il faut des fois être patient ? rescanne ou relance l'applis, chez moi, la borne n'est détectée qu'au bout de 20 bonnes secondes ....



ça marche pas!!!!
je suis à cours d'idées...


----------



## ivanlefou (24 Septembre 2006)

bon, ça avance

elle a été détectée au bout de 2 minutes ...

je l'ai configurée et puis rien!

le nom du réseau , le mot de passe , un ptit nom à la borne...

bref rien ne marche et la je cale!

une bonne âme pour m'aider?


----------



## ivanlefou (24 Septembre 2006)

je ne comprends rien

ce matin je démarre le MBP et je détecte un réseau "apple network", de plus la borne ne clignote plus orange, mais reste orange!!!

est ce la borne que je détecte en wifi? et si oui comment je peux la paramètrer maintenant?  

merci


----------



## ivanlefou (25 Septembre 2006)

bon je continue même si pas grand monde ne trouve de suggestions à mes question:


ce soir je rebranche en ethernet et la borne est détectée
je la configure pour le wifi, pas de problème 
la led reste orange 
je débranche le cable et là elle clignote!!!!

je comprend rien


comment avez vous fait pour configurer airtunes?????

en deux semaines je n'ai que des problème avec ma borne!!!
je ne sais plus quoi faire pour justifier l'achat de cette borne au prés de ma compagne!!!


----------



## ivanlefou (30 Septembre 2006)

bonsoir,
 c'est le week end j'ai le temps de manipuler la borne mais rien ne se passe comme je veux 

de l'aide svp ou sinon la borne part dans les petites annonces


----------



## ivanlefou (2 Octobre 2006)

bon je continue...

au cas ou

je reset la borne
j'arrive à la configurer la borne via un cable ethernet,
 mais après la mise à jour elle clignote et rien ne change?

je suis perdu, j'ai l'impression d'être dans un cauchemar windows


----------



## goumie (3 Octobre 2006)

Je viens de vivre (depuis des mois) la même situation et pensais devenir idiot, jusqu'à ce matin. Je te livre donc cette soluce que tu dois pouvoir adapter à la freebox.

Après moult galères, j'ai simplement laissé le modem Hitachi en mode "access point", puisque c'est bien lui qui permet la connection à internet. En revanche, par l'utilitaire admin airport, j'ai sélectionné "se joindre à un réseau sans fil existant", renseigné le même nom de réseau sans fil que celui créé par le modem hitachi (TECOM-...), sans oublier de renseigner le mot de passe WEP. Ensuite, vérifié les infos des onglets "internet" et "musique", et là : tout marche ! Je peux enfin surfer en écoutant la zique sur les enceintes du salon (merci AirTunes) et imprimer sans fil. Je n'en reviens pas ! Oublié le WDS et les heures de galère dans les paramétrages et reconfig du modem et de l'Airport...   

Quand tu "reset" la borne AX, elle apparaît d'abord dans le signal airport sous le nom "appe network ...", et ensuite seulement, après l'avoir sélectionnné là, dans l'utilitaire admin airport.

Bon courage


----------



## Alycastre (3 Octobre 2006)

goumie a dit:


> Jj'ai sélectionné "se joindre à un réseau sans fil existant", renseigné le même nom de réseau sans fil que celui créé par le modem hitachi (TECOM-...), sans oublier de renseigner le mot de passe WEP. Ensuite, vérifié les infos des onglets "internet" et "musique", et là : tout marche ! Je peux enfin surfer en écoutant la zique sur les enceintes du salon (merci AirTunes) et imprimer sans fil.



Et bien voilà :rateau: on est d'accord ... C'est ce que je vous proposais bien plus haut


----------



## ivanlefou (3 Octobre 2006)

Alycastre a dit:


> Et bien voilà :rateau: on est d'accord ... C'est ce que je vous proposais bien plus haut



moi aussi mais le résultat est le même... pas de air tunes


----------



## ivanlefou (6 Octobre 2006)

bon je continue mon retour de test si quelqu'un désire apporté son aide...


j'ai branché la borne sur la freebox v5 sur un des 4 port ethernet + reset (voyant orange)
avec l'utilitaire admin airport j'ai configuré la borne
mise à jour de la borne et là elle clignote orange!!!!

c'est pas normal, je peux faire n'importe quoi je reviens à la même conclusion...

c'est pas la borne qui a un problème???? 

je craque...


----------



## ivanlefou (7 Octobre 2006)

je viens de remarquer une chose:

dans la config du wifi de la freebox j'ai une clé wpa
et dans la config de la borne, on me demande une clé wpa2 personnelle 

est ce la source du conflit?


----------



## ivanlefou (14 Octobre 2006)

bon &#231;a marche apr&#233;s un mois de manip diverses et vari&#233;es 

je ne sais pas comment j'ai fais!
j'ai refais la manip une fois de plus et l&#224; miracle j'ai airtunes et internet en m&#234;me temps

et comme je parle &#224; moi m&#234;me sur ce fil je ne m'&#233;ternise pas sur les d&#233;tails

merci &#224; alycastre!!


----------



## Alycastre (14 Octobre 2006)

Et bien voilà une bonne chose ... 
Je suis content pour toi.
Une chose est sûr, il faut souvent serrer les dents pour progresser et ne jamais lâcher le morceau ! Bravo


----------



## MLG (29 Octobre 2006)

ivanlefou a dit:


> bon ça marche aprés un mois de manip diverses et variées
> 
> je ne sais pas comment j'ai fais!
> j'ai refais la manip une fois de plus et là miracle j'ai airtunes et internet en même temps
> ...




Bonsoir,
Après des heures de recherches sur les différents forums mac je me désespère !
Je ne parviens pas à connecter la borne airport express au réseau wifi de ma Freebox HD. Le voyant clignote orange.
Il me semble que vous avez rencontré le même problème, et que vous avez fini par le résoudre. 
Avez vous une idée de la marche à suivre (pas à pas) ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## beR (29 Octobre 2006)

Je suis bien arrivé a m'en débarrasser aprés des heures d'essais de forums et de re-essais
Maintenant ça va bien,  elle traime au fond d'un placard et je n'y pense plus.


----------



## Alycastre (29 Octobre 2006)

beR a dit:


> Je suis bien arrivé a m'en débarrasser aprés des heures d'essais de forums et de re-essais
> Maintenant ça va bien,  elle traime au fond d'un placard et je n'y pense plus.



Elle traine à quel prix ???:rateau: 
Je suis preneur


----------



## memoryjar (30 Octobre 2006)

J'ai r&#233;ussi aujourd'hui. Tout en mode wifi.

Il faut configurer la freebox (modem adsl) en mode routeur (aller sur sa page de compte free). Laissez activ&#233; le mode DCHP.
Activer le Wifi avec une clef WEP (si ce n'est pas d&#233;j&#224; fait).
Reset de la borne airport.
Aller sur le r&#233;seau airport cr&#233;&#233; par d&#233;faut apr&#232;s le reset (aiportchose).
Utiliser l'utilitaire d'admin airport (applications, utilitaires). Normalement la borne appara&#238;t avec une ip de 10,0,0,1.
Configurer la borne pour un acc&#232;s &#224; un r&#233;seau existant.
Choisir le nom du r&#233;seau freebox.
Configurer le mot de passe (clef wep 40 bits, si 128 bits la borne ne trouvera pas le r&#233;seau).
Configurer la borne pour air tunes.
Valider.
Se reconnecter au r&#233;seau freebox.

Normalement &#231;a marche. J'ai fait &#231;a.


----------



## MLG (31 Octobre 2006)

Ok merci, je tente la chose ce soir
Je vous tiens au courant !


----------



## Alaindmac (3 Décembre 2006)

super ce post ça marche top nickel dire que j'ai du chercher des semaines pour avoir une réponse correcte


----------

